# If you found some thing



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

buried 7 feet deep in undisturbed earth how old do you thing it would be?? This object was found in Afghanistan.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I really don't have a clue, but I'm replying so I can "subscribe" to this thread and see where it goes:biggrin:

Good luck!!! Hope you've got something good!! :cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What object?

TH


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it depends. it could have been buried last year, or it could be a ancient relic from thousands of years ago. what is it?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Send it to me in an unmarked box and when you get home we can take it to Vegas and be on Pawn Stars, come on Shooter, you know I wouldn't go without ya. rs


----------



## SouthTexasAggie (Jun 14, 2010)

Picture? Better discription?


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

it has to be 10,000 years old to be considerd a fossil, what is it?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

If it was at the foot of a dune or hill or mountain or beside a riverbed... don't take long to get covered.

Some of us ain't sure it took millions of years to wash out the Grand Canyon!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I am more curious as to why one would dig down seven feet in undisturbed earth. There has to be more to the story. Or perhaps it was found on the side of a wash. Interesting question.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, it might not take to long to get covered that deep in an arid desert climate. What type of soil are we talking?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

un xploded bomb


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It's Bin Laden's turban.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

need pics.

"undisturbed" earth is a loose definition.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

If it's not sand I would say old. Can't wait to see this thing.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The treasure of Sin-shar -ishkun the ancient Assyrian king..........


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if it's a lamp, did anyone rub it?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Shooter said:


> buried 7 feet deep in undisturbed earth how old do you thing it would be?? This object was found in Afghanistan.


Old is relative.....and I'm a youngster..........but i say "old".


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

:headknock


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

More Info from the OP or BAN!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Shooter said:


> buried 7 feet deep in undisturbed earth how old do you thing it would be?? This object was found in Afghanistan.


2,384.6 years old.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

If its a coffin, then it would depend on when they died... 7ft. is about the right depth...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

grayfish said:


> I am more curious as to why one would dig down seven feet in undisturbed earth. There has to be more to the story. Or perhaps it was found on the side of a wash. Interesting question.


I was just wondering the same thing.... kinda random to just dig down 7 ft..... unless you just really like digging....

In that case, you are more than welcome to come put up this fence when you get a chance....


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it Mohammed's crack pipe?
Regardless of age, it is the property of the Afghan government.
Could be a unifying relic or the catalyst of a new war.
Be careful with it bro.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sounds like to me....*

the bottom of a year long, deep latrine! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

jesus' left sandal?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it Obama Bin Laden?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Cue, 24Buds.........


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> Cue, 24Buds.........


 Did ya eat it?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

If it was undisturbed earth then you wouldn't have found it. I'm thinking you disturbed the earth getting 7 ft. down, but I'm logical.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

seems to have


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah.. I'd say more info is needed.. especially regarding the layout of the land. soil, water etc. 

for example I just helped my FIL dig out some smaller farm equipment off of his property.. some of it was 5 or 6 feet feep in clay/dirt that would appear to have been undisturbed. .. .However the stuff we were digging out was down there for less than a month. He lives on the side of a mountain in TN. and they recently got record rainfalls that washed out much of the soil from the mountain, which destryed his shed and burried his stuff at the base of the hill.


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

If it's a shinny AK-47, I'd say not very old!


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

Bush just found a WMD...


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Did ya'll put in a one call before you started diggin'? B&P


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am going to guess this item was intentionally placed there. An IED or land mine or something explosive... and it was detected by a mine detector. And that probably makes this classified information so you may not be able to say what it is, so I wont ask. Soft shifting wind blown sand can bury large items in a matter of days.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

If it has a white sock with it, it could be mine! I would not touch it. I know that I have alot of socks scattered across the Katy Prairie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

?????????


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

O3 you may be on the money. Unexploded ordnance?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

OK! I'll play! You found the long, lost, WMD's (Weapons of Mass Destruction) and/or Jimmy Hoffa!!! Either way, you should probably just cover it back up and walk away saying "Folks, Nothing to see, Nothing here to see, move along, move along"!!!! Just saying!!


----------



## TexnMedic (May 26, 2010)

Shooter was taken out by the men in black suits before he could respond.....


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

TexnMedic said:


> Shooter was taken out by the men in black suits before he could respond.....


Was thinkin' the same thing....Sure would have liked to know more, oh well.sad_smiles


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

From location handle, looks like he is Kabul. I'll say he was digging a foxhole or a latrine. lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ark of the Covenant. He must have touched it...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

a "stash" of ancient hashish ?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry for the delay I had to make a run to Pakistan. We are building a 90 meter by 90 meter building with a basement. No river even close and it appeared to be a very old house judging from other things found. Its a small clay pot. Here are a few pic's.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

neat, any idea how old? looks like it may have been to drink water from? details if any yet?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Spectacular, hang on to it.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool find!! Don't let go of it!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Probably a bedside pizz pot.....lol

Cool find, I wonder how old.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's really cool and very very old. Hide it and take it home lol.

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Shooter said:


> Sorry for the delay I had to make a run to Pakistan. We are building a 90 meter by 90 meter building with a basement. No river even close and it appeared to be a very old house judging from other things found. Its a small clay pot. Here are a few pic's.


Its the face on the rolling stones magazine.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks pretty ancient to me, but what do I know. I just watch Pawn Stars.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Whatever you do don't stick your hand in that hole....remember the Wrath of Kahn


----------



## chasingtails123 (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you want to pawn it or sell it?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe it is an ancient bong of some sorts.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

b-plug?


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

What it is ??? Picture !


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> b-plug?


That is what I was thinking!!!LMAO


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> ?????????


I'd keep her


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

is it a decanter???

some type of heater...put coals in the hole???

does the top come off???


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Whatever it is...don't let it go!!! It looks way cool.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Some of the local nationals told me that about 300 years ago there was a huge earth quake which flooded the area. The towns people made a run for the mountains to escape the flood waters. Everything was destroyed. Any thing over 100 years old can not be taken out of the country so mailing it is out of the question. I would like to get it home and have it appraised but chances of that happening are pretty slim. I might try to hand carry it but getting it through the Kabul airport are slim unless I charter a private plane which is an option.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like abdul's old chamber pot, probably seen a few deuces in it's day,lol.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

say it was a gift? tell them its not over a hundred years old(how would they know)? i say walk that bad boy right out, makes for an awesome story!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i think they put oil in it and then lit a wick in the front for a light

or it's a minner bucket , not sure


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Well you could be like my buddy did during his first tour in Iraq, just cut seats in a vehicle and sew them back up and when they got back, just cut them out.

But the again it was a military vehicle and they were taking out AK's as war trophies but you didn't hear that here.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Might be a lamp like CoastalOutfitter said. The wick layed on the spout.


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

The first attempt at a paper weight with a built in pen holder? What happens is you try to take it through customs? Do they just take it or will it cause trouble for you? If their just going to take it, either was your going to leave it behind so just try and take it. Or just tell them you made it in art class.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Neolithic ritual fertility vessel maybe 5,000-7,000 years old.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was also thinking it maybe a oil lamp


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

What ever became of this?


----------



## topH2O (Mar 7, 2006)

ancient bong:doowapsta


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

? the one on left is an oil lamp


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

In my qualified opinion, it is a pomegranate juice extractor. The pomegranates were squeezed from the top with the juice running out of the opening you see in the photo. It is an excellent example of early Mesopotamian artifact in perfect shape. 
Further evidence suggest that Miamas Abul K-tel sold quite a few of these very late at night. He developed the marketing strategy of selling two for the price of one if you paid the shipping cost on both.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Shooter said:


> buried 7 feet deep in undisturbed earth how old do you thing it would be?? This object was found in Afghanistan.


If it's out where the sand blows, or where floods deposit sediment around, it might be a few years old


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like Obama's pacifier...


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I know some stoners that had something very similar to that in college. They called it a "bong"....dint know what they inhaled from it but they usedit everyday. 

Lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been called an "old fossil" but I am not 10,000 years old well maybe close


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

The original Neti-Pot


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

I believe there is a international agreement, all discovered antiquities must be registered in the home country immediately, if discovered in possession or caught trying to remove the antique, the smuggler will be incarcerated until they prove their innocents. 
In Afghanistan, where they dice Christians for burning the CarRan, I would drop that sucker in a hole and pay $$ to all who knew I had it within my possession, grab the next flight out. That is no place to muck w/the locals ancestry stuff. 

It looks as if its a lit-dung carrier to house - house, fire starter. Finger grips on side. 
Any guess, it could be and work for stone-age existence.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Send it to me in an unmarked box and when you get home we can take it to Vegas and be on Pawn Stars, come on Shooter, you know I wouldn't go without ya. rs


LMAO!!!!!


----------

